
Ask HN: Will IDN domains ever get browser support? - _eht
Is anyone spearheading acceptance anymore?  FF used to do something really vague but that seems dead.
What are the reasons why it is still stagnant?
======
runnr_az
It doesn't seem like it. I tried for awhile to move the needle on emoji
domains, got nowhere....

------
detaro
What do you mean? As far as I know, all current browsers do support them.

~~~
_eht
Without converting to punycode?

~~~
detaro
There are no IDN domains "without punycode". If you mean the display, both
Firefox and Chrome do show them as-is at least in some cases - but as far as I
know do have policies show the punycode form in others to avoid phishing
attacks.

~~~
_eht
Alright yeah that was what I was referring to. Are phishing attacks the only
real thing holding back full support? I'm wondering if maybe a notification
that the domain is an IDN similar to how they notify about bad https for
anything they don't already fully show would do the trick. Seeing as how
phishing is not currently a solved problem, would it really be that much worse
if all IDN's displayed properly?

